# which one should i get



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey guys i was wondering how those swiveling bipods work and the sling stix work. Also would it be better just to get shooting sticks or what? Any opions would be nice. Please post all the good and bad things that u know about these things if you want. Thanks.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I love my bi-pod. It's a Harris swiveling model. Never used stix so have no imput. Close friends who use them love them but I cant compair the two not having used both.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have used both. Both have their ups and downs.

For sticks I think they are more stable, giving you a better shot. You can also pan somewhat with them. Problems are that you have yet another thing to carry around in the field and they aren't that good for prone shooting (at least mine aren't).

For bipods you don't have to carry another thing around. But they don't offer much for panning and they can get hooked up in grass and snow a little more often. However, I am starting to do a lot more calling while laying prone and the bipods are a huge benefit for that.

They each have their place you just need to assess what will meet your needs more.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Sounds goofy but I've seen guy's with stix -and- a bi-pod. They just use wich ever one works best for the specific spot they are sitting.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

ok thanks guys i think im gonna get some stix but i may change my mind


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You will eventually buy both anyway so if I were you I would buy a bipod, and made some sticks out of old arrows or cheap dowel rods. There is also a product out by Stoney Point that is a pivoting shooting stick which looks real inventive. Lots of people have said good things about them. I think it's called a Pole Cat. If I were doing it all over again I would give those a look.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a caldwell pivot and swivel bi-pod. It is great for sitting, too tall for prone. I really hate the way the legs adjust. Spend the extra$$$ and buy a harris with the 3 stage legs and pivot/swivel. You will be glad you did.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I am looking at the 2008 annual GUN mag and they tested a Bushmaster Varminter i .223. They put a "Versa-Pod" from Keng's Firearm Specialty. It has "quick detatch legs", one set for prone and one for sitting. It looks real slick in the mag. I haven't used it yet obviously but I am thinking about checking into it. The article does not say how much they are but I would think it would be cheaper and easier than buying both. Check it out at www.versa-pod.com.

Also MAN what a setup they had. The .223 varminter, the versa-pod, a 3.2-17X telescopic sight from US Optics with a Horus Vision H25 tactical reticle!! I looks like a real killer!!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i have stix, and i dont think ill ever attach a bipod to my gun, unless i set up a dedicated long range rig. i got my dad the stoney point bipod that pops on and off, it swivels 360 degrees, and pivots well, since the legs are joined by rubber. we put it on his crossbow, and since hes only got one arm, he cant move stix around, but he cant hold it steady without something. these are cats *** for him. and when hes ready to go, he pops them off and straps them to his backpack.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok thanks guys.


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

In your post you questioned about the sling stix I would advise against them. Shooting stix are great though. I bought the sling stix and was very disappointed with them it's very hard to keep your gun sitting on them it always wants to fall off. I used them for one weekend and now I'm back to my homemade shooting stix. My advice save your money.

Justin


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok thanks


----------

